# Kickout flashing



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

While replacing some exterior door trim, I noticed excessive water damage. The head jamb of the door, the sheathing above were all mush. Looked above and saw that the door was just below one roof intersecting another, but no kick out flashing present 

I believe the cause of the damage is the lack of a Kickout flashing. 

I called around and none of my local roofing suppliers even know what a Kickout flashing is. The homeowner wants to do the repair j right way, but obviously wants the job done right away. I can order a prefab Kickout, but that's gonna screw up scheduling and homeowner doesn't wanna wait.

How do you guys make your kickouts? Can they be made out of aluminum? No copper anywhere on the house so it would really stick out, but if that's the appropriate material than so be it

Thanks for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

bump :whistling


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aluminum will work perfect. I have never bought kickout flashing I just make my own.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Aluminum should work . Just bend it really tight and put some serious (long lasting) caulking in the joint.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

bretth0214 said:


> Aluminum will work perfect. I have never bought kickout flashing I just make my own.


OK But there in lies my question....I've never made a kickout flashing before, how do I do it with aluminum and putting a slit in it?


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

You put a slit in it just make sure you have the top portion lapped over the bottom portion. Put some good sealant in it like Morning Wood suggested and you should be good to go. The idea behind the kickout flashing isn't necessarily to be water proof but to shed the water away from the building. So long as it is bent to "kickout" and lapped properly you will have the desired effect.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

So am I the only one who seems to be seeing an abundance of water damage due to lack of kick out flashing? And it seems like everyone I ask, even roofers, look at me puzzled when I say "kickout flashing"


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope I don't see it very often. I am not sure why that is always overlooked or that no one knows to use it, but it seems to be extremely common for kickout flashings to be forgotten.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Kick out flashing are rarely seen and are the cause of most damage. I would never even consider buying a premade one. Aluminum,copper or even lead would do the trick. Use your head dont put a slit in the bottom where water is going to travel and remember the goal is to direct water out.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

You can buy pre-formed kickout flashings from DryFlekt & a few other companies. The advantage to them is they're one piece, so there's no joint to worry about failing. They can also be trimmed easily to fit whatever area you're using them in. I think ABC Supply may sell them as well. They come in LH & RH versions.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I usually just make my own, using aluminum steps, its easy to make them seamless..

Start a kink on the flat..









Use some needle nose to put a twist in









Hammer the 'S' down flat as you bend the top leg









and viola!


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve that's great, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kick out diverters have been code here in MN for 6-7 years. Used to buy them now just make them out of factory painted galvanized step flashing.

My sider puts them in were you don't even see them...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you should see them and the should be long enough to dump in to the gutter

none of that ''under the siding'' diverters they should be open to daylight


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

:rockon:Steve,

Thanks again for the little step by step tutorial. I did it today using aluminum trim coil. Put plenty of flashing tape behind, tucked the kickout behind the step flashing and under the roof shingles. felt paper over and then cedar shingles. 

Now lets hope it works! :rockon:


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Timeless I am definitely gonna try that next time in need a kickout. That is a technique I have never seen or used before.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone thats not installing kick outs should not be installing. i've been going around a 10 year old home repairing major water damage on a SIP/Timber Frame home. It disgusting how awful the details were and impressive how much a difference a rain screen would have made.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I went through this with the Hurd window thread last year.

Here's how i did mine - in stucco though. 

Use heavy gutter stock and seam sealer with rivets. Bend it with proper shingle effect and she won't leak :no:

Retrofits are a pain in the arse in lots of cases but they _*cannot*_ be ignored.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tom Struble said:


> you should see them and the should be long enough to dump in to the gutter
> 
> none of that ''under the siding'' diverters they should be open to daylight


It don't have to kick out just divert water from getting behind the siding. If you met my sider you'd understand...

His 04 F350 lifted truck looks better than a brand new truck... 

BTW, no gutters on the small ledges on the rental.


He did my rental this way and when the inspector set up his ladder for the final he took a picture and said, "That's amazing". He gets the same response all the time. When I'm done roofing a house there's this big piece of factory painted kick out sticking out. When he's done it's simply a work of art. Of course with stucho, brick, and EFIS it's got to kick out. With Smartside, Cedar, or Cement board depending on were the last row of siding meets the first shingle tin it don't have to kick out.

My #1 complaint??? "Doug what's the big piece of metal doing there, did you forget to cut it???"


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> Kick out diverters have been code here in MN for 6-7 years. Used to buy them now just make them out of factory painted galvanized step flashing.
> 
> My sider puts them in were you don't even see them...


You should post a pic... I have an apartment complex coming up and kick outs are required and I would like to see this elusive invisible one


----------

